# can't break out of Xorg



## noics (Mar 28, 2010)

-per: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html

I am able to get the gray screen 1024x768, and both of my mice are working properly but when I try ctrl_alt_bksp or ctrl-c to break out of Xorg, I get nothing.  ctrl_alt_F1 gets me out of gray screen and into a black screen that I can't get out of without hard reboot.

does this sound like keybd or video issue?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 28, 2010)

No, that is normal behaviour for latest Xorg which is simply not configured
and the black screen is console, you can do black magic there, if you know how to

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------



## Beastie (Mar 28, 2010)

For the CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to work, you have to add *Option "DontZap" "FALSE"* to the *ServerFlags* section.
But the blackout you're getting when switching back to console is a different matter, and it's most probably video-related.


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 28, 2010)

Agreed; it's most likely an X11/driver bug. Could you please provide your xorg.conf noics?


----------



## MG (Mar 29, 2010)

I remember having something similar. A black screen with only a mouse pointer.
All programs depending on gtk crashed with a bad system call error. My .xinitrc could not be executed correctly, resulting in a unuseable X.org desktop
After "portupgrade gtk" it was gone.


----------

